# I know this is true 'cos an old sailor told me



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

THE KINGDOM OF THAILAND* 
  
In the original native  culture of Thailand, when males reached the age of 
18, they had to  participate in the following community ceremony: 
  
They lay themselves  stark naked in a large circle, feet facing inward.  A 
beautiful young  naked girl kneels over the ankles of each of the men. She 
places a blob of  honey and various crushed sweet fruits around his navel to 
attract flies and  insects. (This keeps them off his face during the 
ceremony.) 
  
A  specially chosen nubile and very beautiful naked girl then does a sexy 
and  sensuous dance in the center of the circle. 
  
As soon as all the men become  fully aroused, the kneeling girls then reach 
over the knees, pull the erect  penises downwards as much as they can and 
then, on a given signal from the  center dancer, release them. 
  
The men's penises would then spring back up  and go "WHAP!" against their 
bellies. 
  
This exercise was a measurement  of the strength of their masculinity.  The 
man who killed the most flies  was elected to the court of the King. 
  
And that, folks, is why the current  capital of Thailand came to be named 
Bangkok!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

It's not yet past the 9pm watershed!

Roger


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, been through that ceremony myself.

I killed 14 flies and 2 Pigeons. :wink:


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

It wasn't me that told him that one


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

After reading this post I laid down in our sitting room as per the illustration given, and told management to dance around in the said like manner. But afore the music stopped I fell asleep. An absolute failure wuz I at this experiment.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Organplayer*



organplayer said:


> After reading this post I laid down in our sitting room as per the illustration given, and told management to dance around in the said like manner. But afore the music stopped I fell asleep. An absolute failure wuz I at this experiment.


You should have been a natural at it with a name like organplayer. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Yep, been through that ceremony myself.
> 
> I killed 14 flies and 2 Pigeons. :wink:


Sandra liked that made her laugh, hmmm!.

Ray


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Organplayer*



747 said:


> organplayer said:
> 
> 
> > After reading this post I laid down in our sitting room as per the illustration given, and told management to dance around in the said like manner. But afore the music stopped I fell asleep. An absolute failure wuz I at this experiment.
> ...


Hi 747, talking of nicknames, (Spartacus) Saw this and thought of you. Like the suit and the 'tash. Just right for Movember.

And yes, you do look about 43 :lol:










Roger


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> Yep, been through that ceremony myself.
> 
> I killed 14 flies and 2 Pigeons. :wink:


I brought down a 747!  Crashed and burned but no innocent bystanders were shocked, 'cos they knew what to expect. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What's on here?

The Prof pictures me as a futuristic gay French sailor and Tugless is incoherent from drinking Cider all day long.

If I can find some Muppet photos I will show you 2 what I think you look like.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

747 said:


> What's on here?
> 
> The Prof pictures me as a futuristic gay French sailor and Tugless is incoherent from drinking Cider all day long.
> 
> If I can find some Muppet photos I will show you 2 what I think you look like.


Kids programme 747, not a futuristic gay French matelot, (see where you're coming from though) - actually Sportacus, see here:-

Click for link

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Animal out of the muppets was always my role model in life.

747. I think profs pic is a good likeness. Bet tugspank got all excited. And how come he's been on the lash drinking cider all day?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes Prof, I can see the likeness and how you were confused. He even copies a few of my moves. 

Barry, we used to have a dog that was the spitting image of Animal from the Muppet Show. It was a rough haired Griffon Bruxellois (a small rat catcher of Belgian origin, with a beard). :lol:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...brant.png/220px-Brussels_Griffon_Rembrant.png


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

looks nothing like 747

what? , do you lot think I have no Taste? :lol:  

aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooh, Jumbo, I bet that outfit wows them at The Golden Fleece!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Ooh, Jumbo, I bet that outfit wows them at The Golden Fleece!  :lol: :lol:


I'll scratch your eyes out.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't get bitchy with me, ya great tart! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Animal out of the muppets was always my role model in life.
> 
> 747. I think profs pic is a good likeness. Bet tugspank got all excited. And how come he's been on the lash drinking cider all day?


TUGSPANK, now that might just stick for a while in my tiny brain.


----------

